# MSG Forum immigrants...



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

So...apparently MGS's cronies have resorted to censoring the forum many of us have posted on for years...and now won't allow us to post new topics...complete BS.

I've suggested that the few of us who were left over there migrate here...if anyone shows up...welcome.

Not only was Donnie Walsh not allowed to speak, apparently the fans can't either.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Thats cool this forum could always use some new posters.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*



Knicks4life said:


> Thats cool this forum could always use some new posters.


One guy there made a post regarding how poorly the MSG brass treat coaches...the thread was deleted, the word "Dolan" gets censored out of any post and we now can't create new threads...it's a joke.


----------



## TuffShuffle (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

FREEDOM


----------



## TuffShuffle (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

thanks for the referral bosiydid, I think I like this one better already.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Welcome Tuff...like I said, I post in another part of the board and I'm glad to be out of the freaking joke of MG message board...


----------



## TuffShuffle (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

I don't know what you mean by "another part of the board" but alright! How long until these are full of anit-Melo threads


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!DOLAN!!!DOLAN!!! TESTING DOLLAN!!!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Welcome to the Knicks forum TuffShuffle.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*



TuffShuffle said:


> I don't know what you mean by "another part of the board" but alright! How long until these are full of anit-Melo threads


There is a college basketball section here...as well as other NBA teams, college basketball conference forums etc.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Look...the word DOLAN works here...LOL


----------



## TuffShuffle (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

we can type basketBALL and sucks...wow this is amazing ha


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Great to see some new members. New discussion is always wanted, god knows we need it. Get as many of you guys over here as you can.  And all your non-Knicks fan friends.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*



TuffShuffle said:


> we can type basketBALL and sucks...wow this is amazing ha


I feel like I escaped Syria...


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*



ßen said:


> Great to see some new members. New discussion is always wanted, god knows we need it. Get as many of you guys over here as you can.  And all your non-Knicks fan friends.


Careful what you wish for...wait 'till TheGuy shows up...LOL...Guy, get your ass in here...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Everyone here thinks that Dolan is a tool...but we probably find it more amusing than others might.


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*



Diable said:


> Everyone here thinks that Dolan is a tool...but we probably find it more amusing than others might.


Over there you can't even type the name...LOL, they censor it to *****

:lol:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Welcome.

Oh, and don't worry. In the past we liked to tease Knick fans, but currently we're so busy laughing at New Jersey/Brooklyn's situation that you guys should have some peace for a while.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: MSG Forum imigrants...*

welcome, bring your friends... and dig in to other areas of the forums as well... the "new posts" button at the top of the screen is great.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, we could use some Knick fans here. There's only like 3-4 of us currently, but that's 3-4 more than the Thunder, Spurs and some others. :kanye:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Welcome. You can say Dolan, but Scott ****** is a no no and so is Maciej *****


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Dre said:


> Welcome. You can say Dolan, but Scott ****** is a no no and so is Maciej *****


Scared 'em off, Dre.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Madison Square Garden forum?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://community.msgnetwork.com/eve


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is awesome. Please make this your new home.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

They never came. :no:


----------

